# Favorite or Best Hunting "1-Liners" or Quotes? ...Let's Start with Michael Waddell's



## BornToHuntAndFish

*Favorite or Best Hunting "1-Liners" or Quotes? ...Let's Start with Michael Waddell's*

What's some of your favorite or better hunting "1-liners" or quotes you've come across?

 

Let's get Michael Waddell to start us off at from his "Jokes & Quotes":  

http://www.michaelwaddell.com/mixed-bag/jokes-and-quotes 


“I just got a new rifle for my wife.  It was the best trade I ever made.”

“What is the definition of a non-typical whitetail?”  “One that stays off the highway!”

“What is the definition of a workaholic?”  “A person who doesn’t hunt.”

“I just love animals.”  “They taste GREAT!”

“What does PETA stand for?”  “People Eating Tasty Animals” 

Vegetarian — Ancient Indian word for inept, clumsy hunter.

Protect your hunting rights, “Spay, or neuter a liberal.”


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

I'll start with one adapted or modified from one from O'Neill Williams's sayings on Radio & TV:  

"If you are too busy to go hunting, then you're just too busy!"


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy

I coined a phrase about 10 years ago for my dad.  He used to shoot the first legal buck he saw, even if it was only a 2" spike the first few minutes of daylight on opening morning.

"If you see bone, lay it prone."


----------



## simpleman30

"vegetarian":  old indian word for poor marksman.


----------



## short stop

Even the Big Daddys  Rabbits  R   coming to it    ---Waddell


----------



## coastalredneck

i just gave that buck a sleepin' pill......unknown


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

1: "If it's brown its down"
2: "If it flies it dies"
3: "Enjoy all of god's creatures....right next to the taters and gravy"


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

If everyone enjoyed that finer things in life there would be a shortage of fishing poles


----------



## bighonkinjeep

1)Wrap it up with bacon and chunk it on the grill.
2) If its still runnin you aint stuck.
3)" I'll quit yellin if you'll drive with the lights on"(Me on my last huntin trip with my brother on a moonless early morning in Greene county Alabama, Man it gets dark there)
4) You cleaned it skinned it and cooked it with one shot.(deer hit with a .300rum at 60 yds)
BHJ


----------



## Hardwoods

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> If everyone enjoyed that finer things in life there would be a shortage of fishing poles



Well since you mentioned fishing--"if you ain't hung up you ain't fishing"


----------



## meherg

take a child hunting so they to can enjoy the outdoors
 i beleive the good a man does lives on long after hes gone
 and most important ( cherish your mom & dad)


----------



## godogs57

Like we said in Ranger School: Mess with the best, die like the rest!


----------



## Adirondacker

Happiness is a warm gut pile.


----------



## dubblebubble

"he was skint back" tk and mike


----------



## poonman

If you chum they will come


----------



## Trooper

give em a dirt sandwich-Waddell


----------



## nc dawg

Deer huntin is fun,
and the fun stops when you touch the trigger.


----------



## dubblebubble

"i hollerd him on in with the grunt call" tk and mike


----------



## Ole Dog

Gun control means using two hands..


----------



## dray63077

"I gave him a dirt nap"


----------



## MAC12

Kill em and Grill em.
Whack Attack!
The only thing i have against hunting really high in a tree stand is my rear and the bottom of my boots.


----------



## CarbonSpearChunker

Ive spent most of my life hunting, the rest Ive been wasted!


----------



## CarbonSpearChunker

Im bout to start whackin and stackin!


----------



## CarbonSpearChunker

Dead Deer Dont Lie!


----------



## 7mm mag 06

now i'm about to show yall how to bust the heck outta some duckS!  
tk and mike


----------



## Will-dawg

"Jiminy Christmas"--Roger Raglin


----------



## Will-dawg

You can't kill a big one if you're always skinnin' little ones!


----------



## farm7729

"you shoot it, you eat it" 
every little boy hates those words, especially when theyre looking at that songbird the new BB gun just took care of


----------



## wack em

I just let the air out of a grown un!


----------



## Cleankill47

When Charles Shibell of Tombstone, AZ asked Wyatt Earp about the best shot he ever made, without a moment's hesitation he replied: "The time I killed nine mourning doves out of a flock coming into a water hole with one shot."


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

"this graceful arrow sliced this creatures heart for some good ole' backstraps." -The Nuge


----------



## Lane Morrell

7mm mag 06 said:


> now i'm about to show yall how to bust the h**l outta some duckS!
> tk and mike



I can see them 2 pulling out the old WW 4ga now.  Them 2 were sports for sure.


----------



## capt stan

It was running so fast it has it's ears layed back


When cooking deer or hog sausage every morning at work

"Great way to start the day with some wild hog(deer) *** on the grill first thing in the morning"


----------



## JustUs4All

I have got to start this by saying that my dad is one of the best instinctive shooters I have ever known.  He would throw .22 short cases in the air and shoot them with the .22 to hear them sing.  But one time rabbit hunting with my Great Uncle Bud, a WW1 vet. with a slight speech impediment when Dad had a brand new Winchester Mod. 12:

             Bang
"Choot him again, Jim!"
            Bang
"Choot him again, Jim!"
           Bang
"Choot him again, Jim!"
           Bang


----------



## billy336

" That buck came walkin' in  real slow, I gave him the mustard and it sure was SPICY!!" - some huntin show on the Pursuit channel.


----------



## Twinkie .308

_This one's for when your buddy shoots a small buck._

"Yeah, I guess I woulda shot him too, If it were the last day of the season ... and he was charging me!"


----------



## quinn

man he'll cook up real nice


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Thanks for ya'll cracking me up with your hunting sayings.  I'm almost splitting a gut with laughs.  Some of them refresh some good memories when I 1st heard some of them.  When I read well known outdoors names beside the quote, I can easily picture them saying it like I was there.  Lots of good humor & wisdom in these.  

"Feed a person, they'll eat for the moment/day.  Teach someone to hunt and they'll eat for a lifetime."  
(just like fishing will do) 

"Keep doing what you're doing, and you'll keep getting more of what you already got."


----------



## Rackbuster

If you haven't missed you haven't been hunting long enough.


----------



## Allen Waters

i think he just bought a parking ticket...Waddell,
listening, after arrowing a nice buck.

can't believe i get to say this....

   Its not a Passion, Its an Obsession!

thats what i always telll my wife, but she promptly informs me its a 
                                      disease

which i promptly remind her is incureable!!!

Stan Potts " thats a big ole pig "


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

"That buck can ride in the back of my pick-up truck anytime." - Eddie Salter


----------



## Lee

Read in GON a long time ago, and it has stuck in my head, about a guy shooting a big deer and right before the shot he was...

"shaking like a cold dog crapping peach pits."


----------



## germano1

"hold my beer, watch this"

"whack and stack"

"runnin and gunnin"

'lay'em in the shade"


----------



## Confederate_Jay

" you put a double  fore-arm shiver on that buck"   ....Waddell
(found out later a "fore-arm shiver" was actually an old football term)

" you couldn't get a shot at the momma? " .... When somebody drives up with a yearling

" hold on, I'll wipe the milk off its lips before everybody else comes over"-  Then it never fails, somebody is going to say " sure will be some good eatin" .....  above mentioned yearling  deal again


----------



## flintdiver

" Look at em, coming in all pumped up on testadrone ! " - Ben Rogers Lee


----------



## droptine20

"just poked a hole in one" -Roger Raglin


----------



## xhunterx

get your good clothes on, we're going to a funeral today
(Ronnie Smith outdoors speaking at hunting camp)

I just let the air out of old bullwinkle- also ronnie smith outdoors


----------



## killNgrill

"you cant have this much fun at the mall, kids" -nuge

after arrowing a huge bull nuge says, "i cant explain in words, on camera, with my clothes on, exactly how i feel right now"


----------



## Lane Morrell

JustUs4All said:


> I have got to start this by saying that my dad is one of the best instinctive shooters I have ever known.  He would throw .22 short cases in the air and shoot them with the .22 to hear them sing.  But one time rabbit hunting with my Great Uncle Bud, a WW1 vet. with a slight speech impediment when Dad had a brand new Winchester Mod. 12:
> 
> Bang
> "Choot him again, Jim!"
> Bang
> "Choot him again, Jim!"
> Bang
> "Choot him again, Jim!"
> Bang



This might be my new favorite.


----------



## win270wsm

I love animals!!!!!!  I think they are delicious!!!!
(bumper sticker on buddy's truck)


----------



## Jeffriesw

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Protect your hunting rights, “Spay, or neuter a liberal.”



That ones priceless


----------



## Trooper

I always tell my girlfriend when she ask if I'm going hunting?"Yep ,it's an addiction only cured by death".

Turn ur hat sideways and that deer'll think your looking the other way!-Wenzell brothers


----------



## quinn

today is the day


----------



## miles58

A good bird dog is a lot harder to find than a wife.

I don't mind sleeping in the garage.


----------



## Canebrake

When instructing the club president on how to finish off a yearling doe after he found himself half-drunk, in a beaver swamp, with an empty quiver (granted 3 of the arrows were sticking out of the deer).  12:15 a.m.:

"Mike, stab her in the throat!  Stab her again!!  Stab her again!!!  Stab her again Mike!!!  MIKE...OPEN THE BLADE!!!!!!!"


----------



## preacher

Referring to a young man at the hunting club who shot a fawn, "He just cut the backstraps out and threw the rest in the crockpot."

I don't know if he'll ever live that one down


----------



## biggdogg

stan potts " gimme a second, just, gimme a second"
travis t-bone " he's got the crabapple quick step!"


----------



## Jim Thompson

"put one on a broadhead diet"

and my personal favorite  "come on sweet beast!"


----------



## Rangerboats

My mom has got a sign for my dad that says..."When I die burry me in the woods so my husband will know where to find me"!!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Jim Thompson said:


> and my personal favorite  "come on sweet beast!"



Was hoping we'd see that one.  

I'm having a blast reading what folks can come up with.  

Appreciate all the good, fun contributions we can all add to our memories & repertoire.  

Thank God for the forum's integrated spell check function.


----------



## jamrens

my favorite is from Blake Shelton..


I gave that one a lead blister..


----------



## BEEVUS

Folded him like a lawn chair...

Can't taste antlers in the pan...

Antlers so big, looked like he had grandma's rocking chair on his head...

Still laughing at all of the above......they are all great!


----------



## bowhuntonly

" I let that Muzzy eat" - Waddell


----------



## jvdeerhunter

Looks like he has a sattalite dish on his head.


----------



## huntemup

Fella at work says" He loves the game of golf. If it wasn't for golf, could you imagine how many snooty jerks and morons would be on the lakes and in the woods!"


----------



## swampdaddy

*Quotes*

"Boy, you couldnt hit a bull in the butt with a Shovel" My Grandfather commenting on my shooting skills.

"Just say no to the inconveinent doe". Me.

"This is my grandson from Atlanta, he likes to shoot at Haints and Gobblins" My grandfather describing my 12 shot barrage that resulted in no deer.

"Why do you need to go hunting again, you been killin deer like crazy?"
The Wife


----------



## Mlrtime

Before arrows were made out of carbon...

"Put some aluminum siding on something"............me


----------



## Wide Earp

years ago a buddy killed a small yearling and another said "whadya kill bambi fer?!"
buddy says " what are you eatin' tomorrow, bologna, again?!


----------



## Jim Thompson

in the words of the famous "May", bubbabucks daddy...

"I guarantee you it aint this cold in pnome alaska!"

or

"its colder in here than a well digger's kneecap!"


----------



## haftahunt

Hunter's Etique; Things not to say at hunting camp.                            1. Did the momma run off when you shot that one.                              2. Uhm! that will be some good eating.                                                    3. I'd let that one walk!                                                                              4.That would have been a nice one next year.


----------



## string music

The ol hoyt played her a little string music.
She just had to keep blowin, cost er her life!

Michael Waddell


----------



## scubanole

The first deer i killed was a doe while hunting with some friends from college.  the deer dropped in her tracks.  Someone asked how far she ran.  i held my hand about shoulder high for a deer and said "this far" i thought it was funny.


----------



## gordylew

It aint illegal unless you get caught. and illegal is a sick bird.


----------



## Ludlow75

That's your stand?  Well I'll just scatch me out a spot!!!!!!


----------



## money-dog

This took place long before I was born, but after hearing it will stick with me forever. My Pa and Uncle Claude were getting the dogs together to go coon hunting and an "old" black fellow named Man walked up with a few rabbits he had killed that afternoon. Uncle Claude said" Man you know it ain't rabbit season!" Man said:

"Lawd,  Mr. Claude a little salt and pepper will bring anything in to season"


----------



## 1freaknasty

my brother to my dad after shooting a small buck in texas - you should have saved some money and gotten a small game liscense for that one.


----------



## charterfish

How about "You can't get you one dead if you stay in the bed, you got to be out amunkstum"  Old man who started me hunting.


----------



## rbyers88

"just fed that one some lead"
"everyone loves a nice rack"
"i swear guys, it was this big"... 
usually followed by "But i had to let it walk"


----------



## Sterlo58

One of my old huntin' buddys used to say every morning before we went to the woods:

"Let's stack em like cord wood"

Another favorite:

When asked where he was going to hunt he would always reply - " In a pine thicket, I reckon "


----------



## shakey hunter

My dad tells me when I go hunting and dont see nothing "Boy thats why they call it huntin not killing"


----------



## Jim Thompson

one more from May...

them deers dont wear watches!


----------



## Oak Ridge

I love it when Dean Durham says, Hey. let's go huntin. Then after the shot he says, He's down! Let's get down and go to 'em! My buddy used to say before we split toward our stands, Don't let one sneak by brother. That's what they do fer a livin! A guy called in sick for work one time with The Green Apple Trotts!


----------



## buck1

knock him out john!

Whoo wee Look fer him. Talk to him

hear he go! hear he go! hear he go! look look look look

That dove had his after burners kicked on!

Get dat rabbit hunt hunt


----------



## WildBuck

Gonna put the smackdown on anything brown...
Roosted aint roasted....
Aim low squeeze slow....
If you could count the points you should of had a shot....


----------



## huntingonthefly

'' let's go knock the bark off it ''    (skinnin' deer)
''u better wipe the milk off it's mouth before u get to the check         station''
''i knocked it's front axle out from under it'' (deer chin-plowing after a shoulder shot)


----------



## Hardwood

I remember the older fellers at camp would tell me to "Shoot one that looks like hes got a brushpile on his head boy." Them was good times.


----------



## Seth carter

this was a text my unkle sent to my dad                       I missed   WHAT!!            i did not that time


----------



## Gentleman4561

I liked one in a zebco add with a picture of a gameboy and a reel

"what kids used to do with their thumbs"


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

These are so good, I need to go back & right these down for the future.  There's too many I want to thank for contributing.  

We let most deer walk or pass on 'em on our small lease.  Just had a kinda reserved hunting partner shock me as I dropped him off one morning to go to his deer stand, he turns around with his climber packed on his back & rifle in hand and says:  

"I'm not coming back without blood on my hands."  

That morning he terminated a yote.


----------



## swamphawg

"aim small miss small"
"I don't shoot ducks swimmin on the water. I wait till they stop swimmin and then bust 'em" -The Duck Commander
"I let the air out of 'er"
"I shot that bird and it folded like a French prize fighter"


----------

